# IPOD LOD Cables review: APureSound, Qables Silvercab pro, Whiplash Audio Elite SCSCag (30 Nov 09 Updated)



## williamchc

Testing equipment: IPod Classic 120G, RSA Predator, Westone ES3, Klipsch Image X10
 Cables: APureSound LOD (Switchcraft connector with Cotton/carbon insulation), Qables Silvercab Pro LOD, Whiplash Audio Elite SCSCag LOD (ViaBlue connector)
 Music Format: Apple Lossless (CD->WAV->M4A)









 Westone ES3, my favourite IEM, which is mostly used in the listening


 OK. Let’s get started~







 APuresound LOD:
APureSound - Where The Music Is Always Pure - APS Audio LLC.

 Bass is strong, deep, with good extension, but not too much and muddy at all; Midrange is quite forward, but smooth. Treble is clean and grain-free. Sounds energetic and exciting. Emphasis on midrange and bass. Very musical. However, soundstage is a relatively small which compared with the other two, others are fine. Especially suitable for pop, rock music and vocal.

 150+ hours burn-in

 Treble: 8.5
 Mid: 8.8
 Bass: 9
 Soundstage: 8
 Transparency: 8.3
 Neutrality: 8.4
 Value: 8.2

 Overall: 8.5



 30 hours burn-in
 Treble: 8
 Mid: 8.5
 Bass: 8.5
 Soundstage: 8
 Transparency: 8
 Neutrality: 8.3
 Value: 8.2








 Qables Silvercab Pro LOD:
Qables | High Quality Custom Made Qables
 Bass is surprisingly deep and well defined. Detailed midrange, pleasant and elegant sounding. Treble has good extension, smooth and clean. Very neutral sounding. High coherence of treble, mid and bass. Balanced sound, wide soundstage, superb neutrality. Musicality is a bit less which compared with the other two. Suitable for every kinds of music.

 800+ hours burn-in

 Treble: 8.5
 Mid: 8.3
 Bass: 8.2
 Soundstage: 8.5
 Transparency: 8.5
 Neutrality: 9
 Value: 8.5

 Overall: 8.5






 Whiplash Audio Elite SCSCag LOD:
Elite SCSCag Viablue LOD - Whiplash Audio - iPod and iPhone Cables - Cables

 Awesome! Silky and clear treble with great extension, good Instrumental positioning. Emotional, detailed and airy vocal. Wide open soundstage, especially the width. Very comfortable sounding. However, bass is a bit not deep and strong enough which compared with the other two. Transparency is wonderful, very impressive. Especially suitable for jazz, vocal, piano and string instrument.

 150+ hours burn-in (Bass improved a lot after 150 hours burn-in)

 Treble: 9.1
 Mid: 9
 Bass: 8
 Soundstage: 9
 Transparency: 9
 Neutrality: 8.7
 Value: 9.5

 Overall: 8.9



 80 hours burn-in

 Treble: 9
 Mid: 9
 Bass: 7.5
 Soundstage: 9
 Transparency: 9
 Neutrality: 8.5
 Value: 9.5

 Overall: 8.8












 To sum up, if you want better bass on your IPod, APuresound LOD is a good choice. If you want a neutral sounding LOD and listen to many kinds of music, Qables Silvercab Pro LOD is your cub of tea. If you are a treble lover and want to open up the soundstage more, Whiplash Audio Elite SCSCag LOD is no doubt the way to go. In addition, it is now having promotion with the special price, which is an incredible bargain. Finally, I hope my review is useful for you who want to find a fine LOD.


----------



## cravenz

thanks mate! it's what I've been looking for!

 Would anyone be able to chime in with performance based on the cheaper cables and if that had a drastic impression on performance? I quite like the output of my IE8s at the moment. I do hope the Whiplash ones won't kill the bass too much. But from that review, the toss up for me would be between the Qables and Whiplash. Again, thanks ever so much for that!

 ooh. forgot to ask, this may not be relevant, but how would you rate the build qualities of them?


----------



## williamchc

You're welcome~
 Long time before, I've been using some cheaper cables from China, they are quite good in value, but most of them lacks neutrality. For me, the performance is quite distinct.

 Whiplash ones won't kill the bass too much unless you are one of the bass head~

 Maybe the APuresound and Whipash one needs more time to burn-in, I just burn-in the APuresound one for ~30 hrs and the Whiplash one for ~80-100 hrs


----------



## cravenz

I'm definitely not a bass head, but I do like my beats =)

 I love the IE8s dialed down to the lowest setting though. But at the moment, I might plunge for the Whiplash. I'll see how the iBasso CB03 cable goes and then I'll have to make a decision.

iBasso


----------



## Matthew.C

Nice review and pics. Had been waiting for a comparison between the silvercab pro and scscag. The Viablue plug is so sexy~

 Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## yukari

oh nice!!
 A review in need!!

 VERY tempted by the scscAG one =)


----------



## guitarplayer

Nice write up. It appears that Craig used my SCSCag for the above cable, let it "run in" for a 150 hours, or so, I think you'll be surprised how the bass comes around.

 Peace, 

 Lee


----------



## williamchc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice write up. It appears that Craig used my SCSCag for the above cable, let it "run in" for a 150 hours, or so, I think you'll be surprised how the bass comes around.

 Peace, 

 Lee_

 

Thanks. I'll let it burn in for a longer time.


----------



## williamchc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cravenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ooh. forgot to ask, this may not be relevant, but how would you rate the build qualities of them?_

 

All of them have top notch quality, seems that they all have great durability too.

 But if I rate, Qables silvercab pro LOD worth 9 in build qualities, APS LOD worth 8.5 since the cable is a bit crooked right near the Ipod adaptor, SCSCag LOD worth 8.7 since there is a tiny glue trace near the Ipod adaptor

 P.S. Since I've been told that the APS and SCSCag both needs ~150 hours to reach its full potential, I'll compare them again afterwards if they showed significant improvements.
 P.P.S. The Silvercab Pro LOD already reached 800 hours.
 P.P.P.S. Unlike RCA, XLR, mini cables, burn in the LOD cables are very troublesome, I need to recharge the battery of my IPC again and again...


----------



## cravenz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *williamchc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All of them have top notch quality, seems that they all have great durability too.

 But if I rate, Qables silvercab pro LOD worth 9 in build qualities, APS LOD worth 8.5 since the cable is a bit crooked right near the Ipod adaptor, SCSCag LOD worth 8.7 since there is a tiny glue trace near the Ipod adaptor

 P.S. Since I've been told that the APS and SCSCag both needs ~150 hours to reach its full potential, I'll compare them again afterwards if they showed significant improvements.
 P.P.S. The Silvercab Pro LOD already reached 800 hours.
 P.P.P.S. Unlike RCA, XLR, mini cables, burn in the LOD cables are very troublesome, I need to recharge the battery of my IPC again and again..._

 

Yeah I think the thing I worry about is the cable quality and the chances are cos' it's portable, it'll get pushed around a fair bit especially since the cable sticks out like a sore thumb. And I kinda feel safer if all the plugs I see didn't look half done, e.g. glue sticking out etc, though it's not a big issue and I'll probably try the whiplash cable though I will wait till I fly back till I get it. It's just nicer to have peace of mind sometimes. lol.

 thanks though and yeah. I'm still thinking whether I should upgrade from the iBasso cable and it's a bit annoying that I have to turn my phone to aeroplane mode. lol.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

I've just ordered a Whiplash Audio Elite SCSCag LOD.
 I'll post some impressions when it arrives. I'm currently using a £10 Canare cable LOD I bought from E-Bay. Hopefully it was money well spent?


----------



## BlackStarPUA

i may also try the whiplash audio elite scscag lod, hope to see further review from you, williamchc~


----------



## cravenz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-fi Wigwammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just ordered a Whiplash Audio Elite SCSCag LOD.
 I'll post some impressions when it arrives. I'm currently using a £10 Canare cable LOD I bought from E-Bay. Hopefully it was money well spent?_

 

Cool give us a heads up on how it goes. I'd really like to know the difference between both =P


----------



## Aynjell

I have the whiplash audio product. I enjoy it.


----------



## cravenz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the whiplash audio product. I enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lots of people do. The issue really is, what difference does it make as compared to a cheaper cable that costs less than 50 USD. Would the difference be that much more noticeable if there is one..


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cravenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lots of people do. The issue really is, what difference does it make as compared to a cheaper cable that costs less than 50 USD. Would the difference be that much more noticeable if there is one.._

 

I got mine for 10$ brand new at a head-fi meet.


----------



## cravenz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine for 10$ brand new at a head-fi meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol and it's now worth 90 usd?! haha...


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cravenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol and it's now worth 90 usd?! haha..._

 

The person that sold it to me for the 10$ won it in a raffle, as whiplash provided raffle prizes... specifically gross.

 It's interesting to see what others think of it, though. Personally I don't think much of inter connect's effects on audio yet, and I certainly can't hear anything with my crappy cmoy. I need to rebuild said cmoy anyway.


----------



## cravenz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The person that sold it to me for the 10$ won it in a raffle, as whiplash provided raffle prizes... specifically gross.

 It's interesting to see what others think of it, though. Personally I don't think much of inter connect's effects on audio yet, and I certainly can't hear anything with my crappy cmoy. I need to rebuild said cmoy anyway._

 

lol o well. I'll just wait it out for now I suppose


----------



## williamchc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cravenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I think the thing I worry about is the cable quality and the chances are cos' it's portable, it'll get pushed around a fair bit especially since the cable sticks out like a sore thumb. And I kinda feel safer if all the plugs I see didn't look half done, e.g. glue sticking out etc, though it's not a big issue and I'll probably try the whiplash cable though I will wait till I fly back till I get it. It's just nicer to have peace of mind sometimes. lol.

 thanks though and yeah. I'm still thinking whether I should upgrade from the iBasso cable and it's a bit annoying that I have to turn my phone to aeroplane mode. lol._

 

I suppose they will work fine unless you bend them over and over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, the Viablue connector is cool, I've compared my SCSCag Viablue LOD with my friend's SCSCag switchcraft LOD, mine has a bigger soundstage, better imaging as well as higher midrange density (both have same burn in time)


----------



## 4sound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *williamchc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose they will work fine unless you bend them over and over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, the Viablue connector is cool, I've compared my SCSCag Viablue LOD with my friend's SCSCag switchcraft LOD, mine has a bigger soundstage, better imaging as well as higher midrange density (both have same burn in time)_

 

I should hopefully have my Whiplash Audio LOD w/ Viablue next week some time. Craig at Whiplash is awesome! 

 How much time do you have burned in on the LOD so far?


----------



## williamchc

Only ~100 hrs on the SCSCag now since I listened to my H320 and left my iPod in my drawer this week.


----------



## bikeboy999

I don't know what bass people think they are going to get/miss with a cable. But this SCAg cable from Whiplash is blowing my mind the closer I get to 100 hours. I am listening to some really fine music that just sounds better. I was listening to Tubular Bells II and III and am very impressed with the detail. I have used both IEMs and HPs, UE Super 5 FI and Senn 590's with Headphile cable. The bass on the Cowboy Junkies 200 More Miles is very deep.

 B


----------



## scootermafia

Yeah, just give the SCSCag a week of burn in or so, and prepare to be afraid.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Mine should be here in the next day or so. Looking forward to trying it against my cheapie LODs.


----------



## Currawong

Don't forget people that your headphones will make far more of a difference to the sound than a different LOD.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't forget people that your headphones will make far more of a difference to the sound than a different LOD._

 

Not sure I buy that the sound changes this much going from lod to lod unless there's some actual logic in the lod.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure I buy that the sound changes this much going from lod to lod unless there's some actual logic in the lod._

 

Could be the different plugs and different metals (same thing really) causing different distortion. I've owned cheap headphones adaptors that clearly introduced harshness, for example. My main point is though, the differences will be small compared to the differences between headphones. It wont be anything like what someone commented that they hope they don't lose bass buying one or another. Buying a LOD, IMO, is partly because it looks pretty, and to upgrade from the alternative, which is usually cheap rubbish. Most of what is being paid for is the extreme tedium of soldering relatively large wires onto tiny connector pins securely, which I've tried to do once and never want to try again.


----------



## 4sound

There's no doubt you will hear the biggest difference in sound with different amps or headphones. 

 Differences with the LOD is slight. To my ears the LOD does make a difference. My friend and I have done blind tests with LODs (Cryo Copper, SCSCag and silver DIY) and we both could tell the differences between all 3. Using the same song, amp & headphones.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4sound* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's no doubt you will hear the biggest difference in sound with different amps or headphones. 

 Differences with the LOD is slight. To my ears the LOD does make a difference. My friend and I have done blind tests with LODs (Cryo Copper, SCSCag and silver DIY) and we both could tell the differences between all 3. Using the same song, amp & headphones._

 

So...if the diference is slightly, would you even so, recomend any of these 3 LOD?
 I currently use one LOD bought from iBasso (CB03), but from what ive read in this thread im tempted to make an upgrade, (im thinking in the Elite SCSCag Viablue).
 I will use iPod Touch 2G 32GB as a source, iBasso D4 as amp, and AT-ESW9. 
 I know its very subjective, but to someone who's starting to learn and understand this audioworld, will it be an efective upgrade?
 Thanks.


----------



## 4sound

The Whiplash Elite SCSCag Viablue is the best sounding IMO. For some reason there is noticeable clarity with this one over the others. I'm not sure if its the Viablue, the SCSCag or the combination of the two. They're having discount pricing right now so its a great deal for a higher end LOD.

 I use with an RSA Shadow, Senn 600 (for the test) but also used with Denon D2000 (MarkL mod), X10, G2a and NE8 headphones.


----------



## paradigm82

Any reviews for cables under 50 dollars?


----------



## BlackStarPUA

i just bought one from Craig, he is really a super nice guy! i love him so much , haha,

 hope the cable will performs good, i will share my impressions as soon as i recieve the cable~!


----------



## Bolardito

The cable is really really good..I received one by mistake (he go my order mixed) and it sounded great just straight out of the packege. should be awesome with over a 100 hours of use


----------



## scootermafia

Wow...you win some, you....win some.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vitor Teixeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So...if the diference is slightly, would you even so, recomend any of these 3 LOD?
 I currently use one LOD bought from iBasso (CB03), but from what ive read in this thread im tempted to make an upgrade, (im thinking in the Elite SCSCag Viablue).
 I will use iPod Touch 2G 32GB as a source, iBasso D4 as amp, and AT-ESW9. 
 I know its very subjective, but to someone who's starting to learn and understand this audioworld, will it be an efective upgrade?
 Thanks._

 

Consider the price of some of these expensive LODs, then the price of a pair of headphones or the cost of the iPod or DAP. Now if you've just dropped $1300 or whatever it is on JH-13s and $3-500 on an amp, then fair enough if you spend 1/10th of that total on a LOD, but otherwise, considering that an iPod or DAP is far from the greatest music source, all but the cheaper ones look rather crazily expensive i retrospect. Most of what you'll get is a slight tonal change, and less harshness going from something cheap. As I said before, most of what you're paying for is the labour of building them, but the parts cost of a $200 LOD isn't as different in cost as that of a $60. I'd say though that the 3.5mm plug possibly makes more of a difference to the sound than the wire.


----------



## BlackStarPUA

but what is the concept of the whole thing, it's just like magic, why the 3.5mm plug makes so much difference to the sound than the wire? just a bit curious on that....


----------



## williamchc

all cables reached 150+ hours, review updated


----------



## williamchc

Well, I think the wire makes much more different to the sound than the 3.5mm plug (unless you use some crappy plug)


----------



## 3602

Alright...not to be a troll, but are you (the OP) basically suggesting that different cable material/construction and cable burn-in actually changes the sound?


----------



## williamchc

From my listening experience: 
 Different cable material/construction sounds different, you can try a pure copper wire and a pure silver wire and hear the difference. 
 Cable burn-in usually improves the sound coherence, but the sound signature does not change.


----------



## lootbag

Useful information/review!

 I am purchasing a Whiplash SCSCag Viablue now... I think it will be the cable I am looking for!


----------



## LouLanooch

What would your recommendation be for a quality, entry level iPod/iPhone LOD?  I've seen some guys mention stevenkelby and barqy cables, but I'm looking around the 25-35 range (definitely no more than 50)...


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





loulanooch said:


> What would your recommendation be for a quality, entry level iPod/iPhone LOD?  I've seen some guys mention stevenkelby and barqy cables, but I'm looking around the 25-35 range (definitely no more than 50)...


 

 Ask yourself first, do cables really matter? Do you personally believe that a cable isn't just a cable? If so, spend the money. If not, then buy any that functionally can do the job and seem like they are put together soundly. A lod will get its ass kicked (they're just an awkward item that will undoubtedly get beat up).
   
  Based on personal experience, a LOD isn't all that unless it has an exit from the lod jack from the side (it sticks out to the left or right not from the bottom), and has a right angled connector.


----------



## LouLanooch

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> Based on personal experience, a LOD isn't all that unless it has an exit from the lod jack from the side (it sticks out to the left or right not from the bottom), and has a right angled connector.


 


 So based on your personal experience do you have any recommendations for an LOD?


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





loulanooch said:


> So based on your personal experience do you have any recommendations for an LOD?


 
  I already gave you all the recommendation I can. 
  
   
  Something like this, I am not endorsing this product as I have no experience with it, all I'm suggesting at this time is the right angled nature. If you find that the reviews for this item are good, I say buy it.
   
  http://www.aloaudio.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_39_47&products_id=475


----------



## LouLanooch

Okay...I thought you had used some.  Thanks for the reco but that is way outside of my price range.  I guess I'm not of the mindset that a cable should cost as much as my amp!  (Not to mention I'm trying to "pace myself", especially after seeing how easy it is to drop some serious cash on here!)


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





loulanooch said:


> Okay...I thought you had used some.  Thanks for the reco but that is way outside of my price range.  I guess I'm not of the mindset that a cable should cost as much as my amp!  (Not to mention I'm trying to "pace myself", especially after seeing how easy it is to drop some serious cash on here!)


 

 I only have a whiplash lod because I got it for 10$. I'm not a cable believer by any means.


----------

